# College student SA support group



## virgosunset (Oct 29, 2013)

I wanna start a support group for college students. Would be nice you if live in CA too, so we might have similar experiences, doesn't matter much though. Ok anyone wanna join? please introduce yourself 

let's start talking on here first and see how it goes, then we all can Skype or something!


----------



## aburridon (Sep 20, 2013)

That would be cool, I'm trying to start my 2nd bachelor's degree (first one IT, 2nd one Translation) so it's back to college once again. I'm at Université de Montreal in Canada.

What do you want to talk about? socializing in college? too much to do and not enough time? how not to eat just noodles?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

aburridon said:


> how not to eat just noodles?


Don't diss ramen, brah.


----------



## aburridon (Sep 20, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Don't diss ramen, brah.


Once in a while... delicious...
Having noodles everyday... not so much... too much sodium also...


----------



## sillyducky (Nov 13, 2013)

i would like to talk


----------



## f0rty (Aug 9, 2013)

I am quite interested in this . And one more question is it going to be videochat or something because i am way too insecure for that


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm interested too, but to skype rather than meet up like f0rty said


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd be very interested as well although I live on the other side of the country. 3rd year Civil student here.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish I was in college, so I could join..:/


----------



## WhiteSwan (Dec 5, 2013)

*I hope this thread is still active ツ*

Hi! My name is Jay. I am a 2Nd year Bio Major at UofA. I relocated for college but I am originally from Southern California. I would really be intrested in socializing here with you guys. Please message me.


----------



## VioletHour (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a college student in Caliornia! Definitely interested


----------



## amanito34 (Dec 8, 2013)

College student, Northern California


----------



## sugamuffs (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello. I would be interested in this. I am an undergrad in Northern California.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I would be interested in this as well, CC student in central-cal


----------



## aaronjc3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely interested! I'm a college student in Illinois though


----------



## dirsad (Mar 7, 2012)

Put me on the list too. :yes


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Im in University in the UK. It sucks having SA at college, everyone is having fun all around you and you can easy feel depressed. I feel as if I am wasting the key part of my life.


----------



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

virgosunset said:


> I wanna start a support group for college students. Would be nice you if live in CA too, so we might have similar experiences, doesn't matter much though. Ok anyone wanna join? please introduce yourself
> 
> let's start talking on here first and see how it goes, then we all can Skype or something!


im a student at santa monica college. i can empathize with everyone in this thread. to some degree it can feel painful walking around campus feeling like there is an ocean in between myself and others. if there is anyone else in socal, like the LA/OC area, we should definitely get together!!


----------



## wingsofthewind (Sep 2, 2013)

I am a college student in Southern California. Sometimes I get too busy to get on here but I would be interested in joining


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Add me in. I want to be in.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

I would love to join but maybe not skype.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Central California college student right here!


----------



## svanhildur (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like to join too if that's alright! I'd love to hear what other college students are going through. 
I don't live in CA so skyping would be awesome.


----------



## InDelirium (Jul 15, 2013)

Can I join if I study at an European university? Or is this only for American students? :3


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it would be cool too. I'm an education student in Missouri. Skype is fine by me, maybe just chatting for a bit at first and then as we get to know one another, maybe we could all videochat together or something


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome idea! If you open it to people in the midwest I'll bite. Trying to make more friends.


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey that sounds cool, socal right here! Skype sounds great, although I agree that video chat is probably not ideal.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like to join, i'm a college Student but not from the U.S.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Count me in.I'm interested in joining!


----------



## anonanon (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm interested too!


----------



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm interested!
I'm a college student in the journalism area. I do an online collg course, but I'm thinking about starting one in a real campus, where I'll study about social media marketing for journalists. This idea of coming back to the classroom still terrifies me, so let's see how I go on.


----------

